# Cheap Multimeter



## pobox1475 (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently relocated and my multimeters are out of state in storage. Any ideas for an inexpensive readily available unit to use on NiMh and Li-Ion cells? Really only need it to accurately measure voltages and not Fluke type accuracy .


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 19, 2010)

Sears has a good range of meters. Often they will go on sale. Decent enough Craftsman labeled meters can be as low as $10-$20.

Geoff


----------



## lovenhim (Jul 19, 2010)

I asked the same question in another thread and I was told about this one a equus 3320.


----------



## trailstoride (Jul 22, 2010)

Harbor Freight sells a cheap but decent DMM for $9.99, and often has sale coupons for $1.99 or $2.49 for this same meter. I have one just for testing battery voltages and another in the car just in case.


----------



## wa4vec (Aug 7, 2010)

The Harbor Freight multimeters are worth the price when on sale for under $5.00 and are fairly accurate. I just dug one out of a drawer where it has been sitting for over a year to check it against a 5 volt precison reference (.02%) and it reads 5.00 or 5.01 volts.


----------



## mrartillery (Aug 8, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Sears has a good range of meters. Often they will go on sale. Decent enough Craftsman labeled meters can be as low as $10-$20.
> 
> Geoff



+1, this is where I got all of mine from, no problems so far. Mine where in the $30-$40 range but nevertheless....


----------



## poguy (Aug 8, 2010)

+1 for the Harbor Freight cheap multimeter. I've had good luck with it as have amateur radio friends. When the $2 coupon comes up get an extra and throw it in the car, too.


----------



## timtim2008 (Aug 10, 2010)

+1 for the Harbor Freight cheap multimeter


i got a few of them, for $1.99ea one time..

they work fine , for small DC stuff.

now i woudlnt go work on a chevy VOLT or a Pirus with it, lol


----------



## fishinfool (Aug 10, 2010)

Flying Turtle said:


> Sears has a good range of meters. Often they will go on sale. Decent enough Craftsman labeled meters can be as low as $10-$20.
> 
> Geoff


 


mrartillery said:


> +1, this is where I got all of mine from, no problems so far. Mine where in the $30-$40 range but nevertheless....


 
+2 Sears has several multimeters for any budget. I bought mine a couple months ago and they had about 10 different makes and models. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 10, 2010)

I've had pretty good luck with the inexpensive meters from Harbor Freight also. They're cheap enough to pick up a few of them at a time and scatter them around, one for the car, one for your toolbox, one for the junk drawer in the kitchen.


----------



## leeholaaho (Aug 10, 2010)

pobox1475 said:


> I recently relocated and my multimeters are out of state in storage. Any ideas for an inexpensive readily available unit to use on NiMh and Li-Ion cells? Really only need it to accurately measure voltages and not Fluke type accuracy .



Harborfreight - $1.95 on sale I have two they work great

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/?category=&q=multimeter


----------



## timtim2008 (Sep 25, 2011)

craftsman usualy around $10 to $25

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03482141000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## tolkaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Buy an autoranging MM, and calibrate by using a cell of known voltage. if you have a reliable cell that hits its mark consistantly, you could use that as a base. Alternatively, you can use two cheap multimeters to improve accuracy and precision. As far as multi cell setups go, as long as both cells are reading the same (true voltage or not) then they should be safe, and until you unpack your good multimeter, slightly undercharge your cells.


----------



## HotWire (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a cheap VOM and a Fluke 233A. They read almost the same most of the time (especially in the flashlight battery range). The cheap one came from Home Depot a long time ago. Using the VOM is a good way to match cells and find cells that should be discarded.


----------



## Lightfoot98 (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some expensive DMM's and also the Harbour Freight DMM. Actually 12 of the H/F DMM's.
Everytime I get coupons for "Free with any Purchase" or the $1.99 coupons, I purchase one.

Almost all of them are within .01v of my best DMM which was recently calibrated, so I usually use the Harbour Freight DMM
just to save the wear and tear on my good ones.

Only problem with the Harbour Freight DMM is cheap probes.
The wire usually breaks off inside the probe handle at the probe tip
with a lot of use, so I put 2-part epoxy arround wire and handle where wire comes out of the handles to
keep them from pulling/flexing which causes cable to break off of probe tip after a while.


----------



## Wrend (Sep 27, 2011)

This is the one I use to check my AAs and AAAs with most often: http://www.sperryinstruments.com/product/dm6400

It measure 2V down to the mV (0.000), has a load battery tester function which is nice to find the relative internal resistance between cells (to see how well they're performing compared to each other), and is accurate to at least 0.5%.


----------



## AIRASSAULT18B (Sep 28, 2011)

Harbor Freight also runs ads in multiple magazines such as MotorTrend, Guns & Ammo etc. I have seen and used a free coupon located in the magazine for the multimeter. I keep one for every car, truck & RV I own. There is always a free item in the magazine ad but, it varies so you could get the free item & use the 20% coupon for the multimeter.


----------



## jorgen (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going to try the Centech next time I get a mailing from HF. I have been using an old analog Triplett that I picked up at a flea market some years ago.
I am mourning the recent loss of my Dad's Shurite battery tester that he bought in the 1960's. it was about 3 inches round and worked great, until it unfortunately came into contact with a high power magnet and went crazy. I loved the thing ,it had an easy to read numerical analog scale with 2 settings for 1.5 volts and 9 volts. The thing cost about $3 back then, but I can't find anything, at any price, that is comparable today


----------



## tbenedict (Sep 28, 2011)

I recently got the auto ranging Equus from Wal-Mart online ($16 delivered). It works pretty good for me. The leads might be too thin for high current accuracy. Note that the in-store price is $10 higher.


----------



## Mr Happy (Sep 28, 2011)

Lightfoot98 said:


> I have some expensive DMM's and also the Harbour Freight DMM. Actually 12 of the H/F DMM's.
> Everytime I get coupons for "Free with any Purchase" or the $1.99 coupons, I purchase one.
> 
> Almost all of them are within .01v of my best DMM which was recently calibrated, so I usually use the Harbour Freight DMM
> just to save the wear and tear on my good ones.


I just tested two of mine. Both were similarly accurate.


----------



## Lightfoot98 (Sep 29, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> I just tested two of mine. Both were similarly accurate.



I bet that makes Mr Happy Mr Happier!!


Yea, I was surprised at the accuracy and repeatability of my HF DMM's. for checking LiOn cell voltages.
Amp settings not as close as my FLUKE's, but useable. Usually within +/- 30ma of my best meter.


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 30, 2011)

I've had a little Radio Shack DMM for several years and it still works great. It reads voltage almost dead on with my nicer meter.


----------



## jorgen (Sep 30, 2011)

Picked up a Centech on *bay for $6 including postage. It arrived today and is easy to read and is extremely accurate for reading DC volts when I compare it with my old Triplett. 
I especially like that itis powered by a 9 volt battery, rather than the hard to find and expensive batteries models I saw in Radio *hack.


----------



## Mr Happy (Sep 30, 2011)

Just make sure you never use those Harbor Freight/CenTech DMMs on anything but low power battery circuits. They are not safe to use on the mains.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 30, 2011)

My Centech consistently reads .02 on the low side when checking my 18650's. Is there a way to adjust or calibrate it?


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 30, 2011)

pobox1475 said:


> I recently relocated and my multimeters are out of state in storage. Any ideas for an inexpensive readily available unit to use on NiMh and Li-Ion cells? Really only need it to accurately measure voltages and not Fluke type accuracy .


 
Fluke or not a multimeter needs to be accurate or what's the point.

I think the main difference between something like Fluke and the less expensive meters is the quality of the test leads and other components that make up the meter.

I have seen the less expensive meter and can't stand them, but then I use a meter often in my line of work.

The test leads maybe ok on the less expensive meters for checking batteries, but they are not the type of leads I want to be holding onto when I'm checking for 240v AC inside a electric cloths dryer.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 4 of the cheapo HF ones, bought when they were on sale for 2 or 3 bucks. I also have a fluke and a couple other dmms, but like to use the cheap ones on some of my high powered EMP/high voltage projects that I dont want to accidentaly fry an expensive meter. Its also nice to have a few for simultaneous redouts of different things.


----------



## timtim2008 (May 12, 2015)

Mr Happy said:


> Just make sure you never use those Harbor Freight/CenTech DMMs on anything but low power battery circuits. They are not safe to use on the mains.



what happens?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 12, 2015)

They melt and/or catch on fire..[emoji573]


----------



## zipplet (May 13, 2015)

They are missing crucial safety components on the input side that protect you from surges/spikes, and don't have proper clearance/creepage distances between the input jacks and other parts of the meter.

They probably also wont be built to contain a blast inside if they do fail (yes, I said a blast). Look up EEVBlog on youtube and search his videos for information about why cheap multimeters are bad. He does some amusing tests.

The insulation on the probes might not be up to scratch either.


----------



## 202BIGMIKE (May 13, 2015)

Ok what other brands of multimeters that are also basically cheap , are safer/better than the Harbor Freight/CenTech DMM's ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 13, 2015)

I have yet to have trouble with anything from Craftsman. I have one of their auto-ranging meters, model 82334 which is quite nice. It normally goes for around $55 but I found one on sale at a store that was closing down.

BTW I have an older version of this unit and it didn't last. It has lots of nifty features and a large, clear display, but the power button is intermittent and the meter occasionally makes a squealing sound.


----------



## Milo Fisher (May 14, 2015)

pobox1475 said:


> I recently relocated and my multimeters are out of state in storage. Any ideas for an inexpensive readily available unit to use on NiMh and Li-Ion cells? Really only need it to accurately measure voltages and not Fluke type accuracy .



I wouldn't worry too much about safety if you aren't going to measure anything other than batteries but I believe that you should buy an instrument rather than a disposable item. My suggestions are either the UNI-T 61E or the Fluke 15b. Both are $60-80 and quite decent multimeters. I have a 15b as a spare as do several of my friends.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 14, 2015)

I used a HF DMM to test a 24 Volt Lawnmower battery. The wires instantly drooped(they were melting), and the unit literally caught on fire. I took apart an identical meter(the one that caught on fire was so melted I could not get it apart for a post-mortem examination), I was surprised to find a fuse, that in theory should have blown before the unit bursting into flames. I could not read the rating of the fuse...my advice: use caution even if you are "only" testing batteries..,


----------



## bladesmith3 (May 14, 2015)

look I have several hf multi meters. they are ok for checking voltage. the amp meters areent even in the ball park for testing amp draw. the leads are junk. I have tested a dozen of them. buy a quality meter. just my 2 cents.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 14, 2015)

Agreed that the quality of the leads will have a considerable effect on amperage readings.


----------



## IonicBond (May 14, 2015)

Milo Fisher said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about safety if you aren't going to measure anything other than batteries but I believe that you should buy an instrument rather than a disposable item.



I agree wholeheartedly. I can't understand the "go cheap" route, when here the last thing that is recommended with batteries is to choose cheap trash. Same with multimeters - and being safe.

The thing about the Flukes aside from accuracy is that they are *designed to fail* ! Gracefully that is. What many don't consider is that even if you don't mind a cheap meter going pop in your hands is the SECONDARY REACTION / knee jerk response. You've got a desk full of lithium based battery projects. Cheap HF meter pops. You jerk and now you scatter and short your project, or even injure yourself with the secondary reaction. Fluke's dont do that.

Or you have absolutely zero problems with small projects because you are safe about it, but then you do a "hand off" to your friends or family that want to use the meter for other things. I'd want to have a fluke fail gracefully when they do something stupid with it.

For what we use them for, if all you are doing is measuring voltages, then a relatively inexpensive Fluke 114 will do. You can trust it out of the box, and not try to hunt down a battery or someone ELSE with a Fluke for calibration! 

Yes, there are suitable other multimeters out there. Thing is, do you want a bargain crap-fire battery, or a Samsung for your project? In a like manner, why not treat yourself to an instrument, and not just a cheap so-called bargain?


----------



## BillSWPA (May 14, 2015)

I bought three of the $5,99 Cen-Tech multimeters from Harbor Freight. They were all accurate, but one survived only a few months of occasional use. They are okay if you need it for only very occasional use and can't justify spending more.

I bought a Southwire from Lowe's for a little over $20, and it has done everything I could ask of it. This is my recommendation.


----------

